# Gas bottles in Cheiftain G



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We are picking up our Chieftain G(2005 model) on Saturday as it is not being supplied with gas bottles due to rental we have just purchased two 13kg propane bottles/gas in advance. The 2007 brochure states that it will hold 2x13kg bottles, but looking at them we are not sure that they will sit in the holding rings can any one confirm .Lin


----------

